# Best fallout remover?



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looking to get a fallout remover choices are:

AF iron out
BH korrosol
Carpro ironX
Valet pro dragons breath

what do you all think?
Cheers


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Autosmart Fallout Remover an option?


----------



## ryan l (Apr 2, 2013)

Carpro ironX


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

BH Korrosol


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

This has been discussed a number of times on here and I think it all comes down to personal preference. There are a few that you haven't mentioned too that are held in high regard.
From looking at your list, I take it you are looking for a 'bleeding' effect from whichever one you decide?
I only ask as there are some well known ones which don't 'bleed' but do an equal job but for a fraction of the cost.

I have only used Autobrite's purple rain and Wolf's de-ironiser and would not hesitate to recommend either of them.

Sorry, just realised I haven't helped!


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Flakey said:


> BH Korrosol


+1 to Korrosol


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

had these in mind just due to the websites I buy from stocking them, but will look at the others mentioned thanks.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Korrosol

Been improved even more now and Bilt Hamber have not even mentioned it out loud....


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

FWIW- I've used Iron Out and Purple Rain numerous times and rate them both very, very highly.

Iron Out is gloopy and is really great on wheels because it clings really well.

Purple Rain is better on bodywork because its more runny. Purple Rain 2 is just launched promising better cling and faster working times too.

Both do a fabulous job and are highly recommended. 

I have both PR 2 and Dragons Breath on order at the moment.


----------



## martins23 (Mar 27, 2012)

what could you say about Koch Chemie Flugrostentferner? compare to ironx?


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

??? lost me there.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Tried Iron-X, iron Out, purple Rain and Korrosol beats them all for me.

All Bleeders bye the way.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

martins23 said:


> what could you say about Koch chemie fuegrostentferner? compare to ironx?


Cooking chemicals was translated but google fell down at the other bit.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

AS fallout remover is a great product and cheaper than the others mentioned


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

I like iron x and also orchard iron cleanse cos it dilutes well. AS fallout is good but the previous two are pH neutral but AS fallout is acid.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Orchard iron cleanse for me


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Wax tec Fall off for me :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Iron-X for me :thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Iron-X for me! 

As for the diluting argument: you could dilute iron-x as it's water based. Benefits: none. So we dont recommend it. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Iron cleanse now is a concentrated formula where as before it was ready to use and you dilute for milder jobs it is now diluted 1:1 for heavy use meaning 500ml now makes 1L. To make it similar to some of the products mentioned it. Will be dilited 5:1. This makes Iron Cleanse not only the most efective but also the best value for money product on the market


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

dragons breath get my vote,iron x too.


----------



## Aljaz (Jun 25, 2013)

Iron-X for me also :thumb:


----------

